# Exposure to Lead Dust



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

Are there any lumberjocks who have experience with lead based paints/finishes and the removal of such materials?

Unfortunately I goofed and started sanding on an old dresser before I remembered to test the finish for lead. After sanding on it for about an hour I realized this and went and got a lead test kit. Well CRAP, it was positive for lead and I now have the dust all in my sander, dust collector, and on the floor. I have since "wet" cleaned everything exposed.

I guess my question the jocks is how harmful is this stuff and should I be worried about the possibility of ingestion and the effects of lead poisoning.

Any knowledge you guys have is well appreciated.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

hey , i ate a lot of paint chips when i was a kid and i turned out ok ! lol



lol sorry i had to do that . fact is im not qualified to answer your question , i think it depends on how much you ingest . were you wearing a dust mask ? id certainly do a good cleanup of you dust collector and sander ect .


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I wonder if you might find a better answer from your medcal team.
I sure breathed my share of lead based paint when I was at university doing demolition during the summer.
I ran the sand blaster 16 hours a day for 3 months over 2 summers.
On a more serious note, its highly unlikely that you breathed a significant amount of the the but best to check it out anyway.

I think the wine maybe washed it all away. ;-)...Maybe not, do I sound like Ceasar?


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

ha ! i knew that was your real pic in your avatar bob ! lol id say good advice . as an adult it would take a lot more exposeure than a child . its ironic that osha has people walking around in space suits removeing old paint but its quite ok to pull off your helmet and go have a smoke break every 15 minutes ! lol


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Osha, like all goverment agencies is operated by pygimies.

Bob


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like you didn't take in to much but better to play safe, you might want to check with you Dr. As far as more removal, If you are going to continue you must wear a HEPA mask and clean with a HEPA vac. and tyvek suit. It depends on your location how you handle the waste. You can check with your local town for the codes if you want to go that way. I had my own air filtration co. so I am familiar with that end. Good luck.

mrtrim, The cabinets look great! sorry I can't say the same for you. Stay away from the lead!! he,he


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

bob 42 , i know where you live , im packin my sawsall ! lol


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

mrtrim, :-o oh no!!


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

A friend of mine was stripping some siding (outside) with a heat gun, It was lead paint and He got sick from the lead being heated and inhailing, he felt sick, went to DR and it was in his blood.
He is alive and doing fine.
Go to DR and get checked if feeling sick.
Get a good resperator and vacuum everything up, start over with stripper.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

ever put a pencil in your mouth…................that was made off shore, surely theres no lead in the paint, or the pencil, or that new christmas ornament the baby is sucking on?

ever pulled the coating off an electrical wire…...............and used your teeth to pick it off….....I hear there can be lead in the plastic sleave?

they used to use PCB's and DDT's in paint too???...or maybe it was engine oil…......and even hair spray?

I'ld be worried.

Maybe thats my problem…..................too much lead in my life?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

seriously….....................work smart and if in doubt, get it checked out,


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

your more likely to get poisoned driving in traffic every day than from one exposure to dust. It takes some time for it to build up in your body to dangerous levels, but by all means get yourself checked out if you want but dont start changing your last will and testament just yet. I worked with recycled wood for years and my levels, although high, are still within the safe zone. I would have been clear except i was young and foolish and didn,t take precautions. At least you have a test kit and a better awareness than I had so I sugest crack open a cold one and light up a stogie, it ain,t a death sentence.


----------



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the words everyone. I do like the last suggestion though, except for the stogie part; I'm not much of a smoker. I have an appointment for this morning to get a lead blood test performed.

So you can remove lead base paint safely using a non-toxic stripper and a good respirator? At least that is what I am gathering. I guess the key is to keep the stuff wet so it doesn't dust up, keep it out of my lungs and off my skin and then properly dispose of it?

Thanks guys…

JD


----------

